# poorly red belly



## peanutpiranha (Dec 7, 2005)

I have got a red belly he is about 6" and for a while now he has been getting fatter and fatter and fatter with it being so extreme now that he looks like he will burst open soon.

I think he may have swallowed a lot of gravel from breeding so many times. (as he picks up the gravel to dig a pit)

Has this ever happened to anyone else's fish and also ive just read about something called epsom salts to treat tropical fish with. It apparentely treats parasites and internal bloating?

I am scared that this fish is going to die soon even tho he swims about okay and feeds normally.

I don't know what to do? Help!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Here read this link Sir-

Pay very special attention to Don H's words here-He is the best the game has to offer-

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...59&hl=bloat


----------



## peanutpiranha (Dec 7, 2005)

Ive just had a read up on the Don H the thing is tho that he has been like this for say a year gradually just getting bigger so im not sure what it is, could there be a possibility that it could be gravel and nothing will get it out until he dies?

Or could he not swollow that much gravel?

He is about nearly 3" thick now (poor thing) he isnt sitting at the bottom of the tank or anything he swims about normally and shoals with the other fish in mid water?

As i have never had to treat a piranha for anything yet (thank god) i don't want to make a mistake and treat him with something that will make him worse.

Personal experience's much appreciated


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I would also toss a pm to Dr Giggles then and to Don H asking for assistance-

Could just have possibly eaten something that he can not pass or is haveing troubles-But that a darn long time to have an issue going on.

Maybe try a couple of pea's and see if you can get him to eat them-

Is he a plant chewer by chance also?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

peanutpiranha said:


> he has been getting fatter and fatter and fatter with it being so extreme now that he looks like he will burst open soon.


Off topic, but some people here really like having pygos looking that way... and they are proud of it !
Glad to see it's not your case...


----------



## peanutpiranha (Dec 7, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> I would also toss a pm to Dr Giggles then and to Don H asking for assistance-
> 
> Could just have possibly eaten something that he can not pass or is haveing troubles-But that a darn long time to have an issue going on.
> 
> ...


Hi there and thanks for the replies, do you mean pea's as in (carrots n peas) ? What would this do?

Also if he is a plant chewer what would that do, I have had plants in there but they all chew them up when spawning and what not so....


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

heres something i heard from my lfs they told me that when a P's tank is too small the hormone that they release in the water becomes more concentrated and they're growth becomes stunted he also told me that the physical growth outside of their body stops but the growth inside their body continues such as their organs etc. maby his organs are getting to big for his body or something? how big is your tank, how often do you do water changes, how many other P's do you have in the same tank?








The lfs guy told me that its the reason P's die early is because of that, unless the tank meets their requirments.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If it is caused by constipation the green pea will act as a laxative. Not sure if this is what it is in your case. Most fish wont eat peas straight up but if you can stuff it in a piece of fish or beef heart that is one way to have them eat it. How often are you feeding your 6"er ? I have several Natts that are a couple inches thick and they only eat once or twice a week. No need to mention but a pic is worth a thousand words :nod:


----------



## peanutpiranha (Dec 7, 2005)

There are 5 rbs in a 6ftx2ftx2ft and he has always been in a big tank so don't think it could be that.

They only get fed a couple of times a week and the water conditions have always been excellent so not sure what could have caused this in him.

I'm going to take him out and put him in a tank on his own for a while and try and treat him with something.

What do you think would be best to try? Just something for bloating?


----------

